# 1999 Litespeed "signed" by Lynskey?



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

I own a 1999 Litespeed Tuscany with a W. David Lynskey decal on the left chainstay. I was always under the impression that this decal indicated who built the frame. Is this the case? If so, I think it's very cool that David Lynskey built my Tuscany frame back in '99 before the company was sold.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

tvad said:


> I own a 1999 Litespeed Tuscany with a W. David Lynskey decal on the left chainstay. I was always under the impression that this decal indicated who built the frame. Is this the case? If so, I think it's very cool that David Lynskey built my Tuscany frame back in '99 before the company was sold.


He was the founder. They all had the decal. - TF


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

OK. Marketing. Got it. Thanks.

Article in the new Bicycling magazine about Lynskey's new frame company...caught my attention.


----------

